# [Excel] Zellen automatisch teilen



## freekazoid (10. März 2004)

Hoi zusammen!
Ich hab hier ein kleineres Problemchen, welches ich doch auch gerne gelöst hätte wenn es möglich ist.
Folgende ausgangslage: Ich habe eine Tabelle in welcher eine Spalte mit 2 Daten gefüllt ist. Dies sieht z.B. so aus:

```
17.02.04-15.03.04
```
Nun möchte ich, ähnlich wie bei SQL die Zelle automatisch teilen lassen. Und zwar möchte ich Excel sagen dass er beim "-" die rechte Seite davon in eine Spalte nebenan verschiebt und die linke Seite so belässt.

Hat jemand eine Idee dazu? Ist es überhaupt möglich?
Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen 

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2004)

Ich wüsste auf Anhieb nur eine *halbe* Lösung:

 A1
17.02.04-15.03.04
A2
=LINKS(A1;8)
A3
-
A4
=RECHTS(A1;8)


----------



## freekazoid (10. März 2004)

Ciao Thomas!

Danke vielmals für Deine rasche Antwort.
Dies hat mir schonmal mehr oder weniger geholfen, danke.
Jetzt stellt sich mir jedoch ein weiteres Problem in den Weg. Ich habe schon diverse Male probiert, aber irgendwie kommt's nicht so richtig wie ich will.
Die bereits oben erwähnte Tabelle hat in dieser Version 280 Zeilen. Das kann mehr oder weniger sein, je nach Version der Tabelle.
Konkret:
_IST-Stand_

```
A1 | 17.02.04-15.03.04
A2 | -leer-
A3 | -leer-
A4 | -leer-
A5 | -leer-
A6 | -leer-
A7 | 24.02.04-15.03.04
A8 | -leer-
...
```
_SOLL-Stand_

```
A1 | 17.02.04-15.03.04
A2 | 17.02.04
A3 | 17.02.04
A4 | 17.02.04
A5 | 17.02.04
A6 | 17.02.04
A7 | 24.02.04-15.03.04
A8 | 24.02.04
...
```
Siet toll aus, nicht? 
Auf jeden Fall müssen alle Felder schlussendlich mit den dazugehörigen Daten versehen werden und die Zeilen mit den Doppel-Daten gelöscht werden.
Ich hab dem Excel jetzt mal beigebracht dass es die Zellen füllt, jedoch fällt die Formel immer auf die Schnauze ein Feld vor Doppeleintrag (hier A7).
Hier die Formel (XXX ist der Teil den ich gerne in Erfahrung bringen möchte):

```
=WENN($A3="";LINKS($A1;8);XXX)
```
Nun die Frage: Ist es möglich der Formel zu sagen, dass sie zwei Zeilen nach unten springen soll, wenn die untere Zeile nicht leer ist?

Crazy, I know


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

Dafür braucht man doch keine Formel... ;-)

Ganz Easy:

Du hast Beispielsweise in einer Zelle den Wert:
17.02.04-15.03.04
stehen ...
einfach Markieren, dann im Menu auf Daten (Neben Fenster und ?)
Dann auf "Text in Spalten"
->Getrennt  -> weiter
-> Alles aushaken und "Andere" anhaken und "-" angeben
Fertig.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2004)

Ohje, okay, die Funktion scheine ich ganzlich verschlafen zu haben!


----------



## freekazoid (10. März 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Jedoch ist das Problem an dieser Art folgendes:
Die Zellen mit zwei Daten sind unregelmässig und können in jeder Version des Dokumentes anderst sein. In der Regel sind diese das auch.
Und da ich eine allgemeingültige Lösung brauche die schlussendlich nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, komm ich da in die Problemzone.

Deswegen hab ich Excel auch versucht beizubringen dass wenn in der nächsten Zeile ein Wert folgt, er diese überspringen soll und der Wert der darin enthalten ist, weiterverwenden.

Gruss


----------



## freekazoid (11. März 2004)

Okay ich hab jetzt eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte ...
Bin zwar noch nicht 100% sicher, aber es könnte gehen.
Nun, kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist ein Makro durch einen Formelbefehl auszuführen?


----------



## Ithryn (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute, die Lösung hatte ich auch schon gefunden aber hilft mir bei dem gleichen Problem nicht weiter. Stecke in selber Situtaion nur das ich unbedingt die Formel benötige   

Hoffe jemand kann die Formel, denn im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden. Danke


----------

